# Anyone here actually done a Digitizer Swap?



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm thinking that this will be my best bet. Half the screen is dead and $20 bucks sounds a bit better than $150 for a new D2 or $200+ for another device. There literally isn't a single 4G device out right now on Verizon that I'm interested in. I'm holding out hope that when Sony and a few others release the last of their devices rumored or discussed for this year something worthwhile will drop; otherwise I'm on to T-Mobile I think.

Anyway, has anyone put in the work and done this? I've watched a video and it seems tedious more than difficult, especially some of the final steps. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I have successfully performed a digitizer swap on an OG Droid, and from what I understand, it's quite similar, if not almost identical.

It wasn't an easy process, and many of the tiny screws on the back of the slide-out actually stripped themselves as I tried to remove them- I think some of them were attached far too tightly.

Still, after many hours and use of an exacto-knife I was able to disassemble and reassemble it. The only thing that doesn't work properly is the proximity sensor, as I might have ever-so-slightly misaligned it. Still, it was well worth having a working device again.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Only issue I'm having thus far is that I can't find any U.S. companies that offer the digitizer and front housing. One company has a U.S. office but I'm not digging the "membership" requirement to buy from them and the other is based entirely in Hong Kong. Did find one on Ebay but the shipping point of origin is rather questionable there as well. When I make my millions I'm going to invest in buying surplus phone parts so that there will be a reliable North American vendor.


----------



## axl (Oct 26, 2011)

I have and it is a pain... It is doable though. IIRC, it took me about an hr or so for disassembly and re-assembly.

As for the screws on the front housing, I believe a T3 is necessary.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm just going to get a multi-driver tool from Lowes or something. They're five bucks or so.


----------

